# Top Ten Roku Channels



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

10. MP3 Tunes 

9. Kung Fu Theatre 

8. IMAX 

7. Roku Newscaster 

6. Amazon Video on Demand 

5. My Media

4. Hulu Plus 

3. Pandora 

2. USB Channel 

1. Netflix 


Full article: http://www.bigshinyrobot.com/reviews/archives/21907


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

The private channel NoWhereMan gives live news feeds including BBC News. I haven't tried all of them, seems pretty awesome though.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm surprised tune in radio is not up there. I have it on all the time. Even have the app on my blackberry


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Amazon VOD is quickly becoming my favorite.



Chris Blount said:


> 10. MP3 Tunes
> 9. Kung Fu Theatre
> 8. IMAX
> 7. Roku Newscaster
> ...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

10. Break.com
9. Flixster
8. MHz Networks
7. TV.com
6. BBC News
5. Roku Newscaster
4. Pub-D-Hub
3. GoFightLive.TV
2. Amazon Video on Demand
1. Netflix


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> The private channel NoWhereMan gives live news feeds including BBC News. I haven't tried all of them, seems pretty awesome though.


The BBC News channel is great. The site roku-channels.com has a good listing of private channels and their codes.


----------



## dualsub20061367066128 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm a little late to this, but my top 7:

7. Roku Newscaster
6. Revision3
5. Cnet TV
4. TwitTV
3. Tune In Radio
2. Pandora
1. Netflix 

I think I only have a total of 10 installed. These are the only channels that I use regularly.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I probably watch Netflix and HuluPlus more than any others . . .



HarpoonIPA said:


> 10. Break.com
> 9. Flixster
> 8. MHz Networks
> 7. TV.com
> ...


How do you like GoFightLive?


----------



## sonofcool1367066139 (Dec 1, 2011)

BobbyV said:


> I probably watch Netflix and HuluPlus more than any others . . .


yes, same here. Roku is in my "commuter apartment" so it and OTA are my only sources for content from there.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

BobbyV said:


> I probably watch Netflix and HuluPlus more than any others . . .
> 
> How do you like GoFightLive?


It's great, I have GFL so I can watch Ring of Honor live IPPV's on my big screen. They have come a long way since I was a Beta tester


----------

